# Would like you guys' opinion on these splitters



## trailrated (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about a new splitter, even mama gave me the go ahead. I don't want to break the bank on it but would like best quality for the buck. 

Brave by (iron and oak)
Iron and Oak
Lowes' Troy built w/ Honda motor
Tractor supply brand (haven't looked at these much)

The brave and iron and oak are more exspensive just not sure they are worth it. I'm liking the price on Lowes 27 ton with the Honda motor. Btw, iron and oak has the subaru motor. 

I would appreciate your input


----------



## aussiedog3 (Feb 17, 2013)

I've rented and Iron and Oak about 3 times, great splitter, honda engine, built like a tank, works great, a little more than I wanted to spend to buy one.
I bought a Huskee about 2.5 years ago from TSC and I LOVE it.  Great deal for the money.  Not a single problem yet, starts on first or second pull everytime, have yet to fine a chunk of wood that this thing won't split or just slice through if it doesn't split.  Go with the Huskee, Most bang for your buck.  Wait until they have them priced at either $899 or $999 and then they offer a 10% off deal or $150 gift card.  I bought the splitter then used the gift card towards a Husky saw.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, they are all good splitters. I am sure one or the other will have a faster cycle time, more tonnage, etc. In the end, they will all end up getting the job done. To give you an example, my dad bought a splitter 18 or so years ago. It is a 25 ton MTD by Yard Machines or Yard Machines by MTD, cannot remember which way it goes, with a Briggs & Straton engine and the splitter can go vertical or horizontal. He bought it at Home Depot for $999. My dad has treated it pretty much like crap. Don't think the hydraulic fluid has ever been changed in it. He did change the engine oil once in a while. Now that I have it in my possession, I take better care of it. This thing has been through 100+ cords of wood easy and there has not been a single thing it hasn't been able to split some how or some way.

I think all the entry level splitters are pretty much going to get the job done, and get the job done for many years down the road. However, I am pretty anal and would be looking over every stat there is. Lord knows I am doing it over a limbing saw. The Honda engine would get a big bonus from me, followed by cycle time, followed by tonnage. The Honda brand is the engine I want to use when I build my own splitter. Cannot justify the expense of a Timberwolf TD4-HD or TD6, so I am going to have to weld one together at some point.

I believe the Huskee at Tractor Supply Company is made by Speeco which makes a ton of splitters. I believe the Speecos have a Honda motor option. Wish I could pick one of the ones you listed as the biggest bang for the buck, but I had the hardest time doing that when I was thinking about buying a splitter a month or so ago. In fact, it led me to research the higher end splitters, lust over them, determine I could not monetarily justify spending that kind of money on one unless I was selling firewood, and then deciding to build my own.

Good luck with your decision


----------



## trailrated (Feb 17, 2013)

Great, just the info I was looking for guys, thanks for replying. 

Fabsroman- do you think the Honda on the lowes Troy built is a genuine Honda? The 27 ton splitter is $1400.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 17, 2013)

Have had great success with the 22 ton Speeco.
Speeco makes the Husky for tractor supply.
Several here have & like them.
Yet to find something the 22 ton won't split.
Nice wedge design, cradle beam, full length beam & ram mount were selling points I liked over others I had to choose from here.

Troybilt is MTD now, sold under several brand names.

Iron & Oak and Timberwolf are the BMW's
Good machines & prices.


----------



## kingquad (Feb 17, 2013)

I've got the Troybuilt and I've had no issues after three years.


----------



## missedbass (Feb 17, 2013)

I have the troy built 27 ton from lowes and its performed well. Make sure when you are done splitting you close the gas shut off valve and run it dry.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 17, 2013)

trailrated said:


> I'm thinking about a new splitter, even mama gave me the go ahead. I don't want to break the bank on it but would like best quality for the buck.
> 
> Brave by (iron and oak)
> Iron and Oak
> ...


 
Brave makes/owns Iron and Oak.  Built better than many other brands but priced accordingly as you have noticed.  Brave makes a splitter down in that sub-1500 rang that I like.  Check it out.

http://www.braveproducts.com/logsplitters/brave22tonXR.html

The Lowes/Troy-Built unit and all of it's MTD cousins, Yard Machine, Cub Cadet, etc. is a decent machine too.  They had major issues in the past but I think they got all that straightened out.  They look pretty but are very slow compared to the Tractor Supply Huskee/Speeco machines.

The Huskee/Speeco splitters are very popular here on this board and with good reason.  14 second cycle times (decent for a "cheap" splitter) and an engine that you can get parts for or replace inexpensively.  Best bang for the buck is probably this machine.

Tonnage ratings are generally BS numbers created by the marketing dept to sell splitters.  Compare cylinder diameter/length, pump psi, and pump gpm if you really want to examine the machine's capabilities.  Doubtful that it will be easy to find all 3 numbers however. (especially pump psi)  Companies will build a machine (*cough* - MTD/Troy-Bilt - *cough*) with a cheaper, smaller, engine/pump combo but use a bigger diameter cylinder to up the tonnage rating.  But what they don't tell you, or include in very small print, is that leaves you with a pitiful 19 second cycle time.  I've not seen a single-wedge machine with over 20 tons of force fail to split even some real nasty wood.

One of the reasons I love Iron & Oak is the a la Carte engine selections.  You could have a Briggs I/C, Briggs Vanguard, Subaru/Robin. or the Honda GX.  Let your preference/budget decide.  Electric start is/was even an option but is tough to find unless you special order.  My machine is Robin-Subaru powered (EX27) and I love it.  Was a few hundred less than the Honda GX and IMO runs just as well.  I now have two of these engines (other one is on my pressure washer) and wouldn't mind having a few more.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 17, 2013)

trailrated said:


> Fabsroman- do you think the Honda on the lowes Troy built is a genuine Honda?


 
They are indeed built by Honda but they are no GX series engine.  The GC series is designed as a low-cost engine (and a darned good one at that) that outside of carburetor and ignition, really is meant to be replaced rather than repaired.


----------



## jensent (Feb 17, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Brave makes/owns Iron and Oak. Built better than many other brands but priced accordingly as you have noticed. Brave makes a splitter down in that sub-1500 rang that I like. Check it out.
> 
> http://www.braveproducts.com/logsplitters/brave22tonXR.html
> 
> ...


 Read the MasterMech post again! I have had Oak and Iron 26T  H/V with the 13hp Honda for ten years. Has it been perfect? No. The control valve started to leak after 5yrs so I called them and took it in. Got a new valve and a new cylinder no cost. Extremely good folks to do busness with. I vote for Oak and Iron 110%.
Tom


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 17, 2013)

jensent said:


> The control valve started to leak after 5yrs


 
Mine has started to leak this year too. This is a common problem across _many_ splitter brands unfortunately.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 17, 2013)

I used the Troy Built 27 ton this past summer. I was in a jam, and my buddy lent me his to split about 2.5 cords of fresh red oak. It ran like a champ in both vertical and horizontal. The Honda engine started on first / second pull each time, and did god on gas.

When I went to Home Depot to check them out for myself, I saw the Ariens 27 ton splitter. I ended up with the Areins; made in Wisconsin USA, I liked the placement of the Subaru/Robin engine well back and away from the work area, and I liked the central placement of the lever allowing for work from either side. I've run it a lot since August (even lent it out to a friend for some rock oak) and it's been great.

Either one of these should serve a homeowner burner well. And HD has some good interest free financing plans.

Regards / Mike


----------



## trailrated (Feb 17, 2013)

missedbass said:


> I have the troy built 27 ton from lowes and its performed well. Make sure when you are done splitting you close the gas shut off valve and run it dry.



I've read the hydraulic fluid is very hard to come by for these brands. Do they come pre filled? Any truth to what I read? One of the reviews stated this and apparently the warranty is void if you use anything else. Even when topping off when new after the system is bled.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 17, 2013)

trailrated said:


> I've read the hydraulic fluid is very hard to come by for these brands. Do they come pre filled? Any truth to what I read? One of the reviews stated this and apparently the warranty is void if you use anything else. Even when topping off when new after the system is bled.


 
Just went to the Troy Bilt website. It appears that the fluid is included. It would not allow me to download the operator's manual to see what type of hydraulic fluid is used, but I know my MTD uses Dexron III, which isn't all that hard to get.

With that said, the cycle time on that 27 ton Troy Bilt is 19 seconds. That would actually have me crying. An entire minute or more to make 3 splits of the tough, stringy, stuff that requires a full stroke. Not to mention how long it would take to get the ram down should you retract it all the way. Last but not least, not sure I am a fan of the half I-beam. I would really have to take a close look at how that cylinder is held on (i.e., the welds and the pin that is used). I could not see this from the photos on the website.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 18, 2013)

trailrated said:


> I've read the hydraulic fluid is very hard to come by for these brands. Do they come pre filled? Any truth to what I read? One of the reviews stated this and apparently the warranty is void if you use anything else. Even when topping off when new after the system is bled.


 
From the owners manual for the LS27 TB splitters.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 18, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> From the owners manual for the LS27 TB splitters.
> 
> View attachment 94127


 
What a PITA if you have to top off the tank after buying it. I have no idea where to even buy Shell Tellus 32 hydraulic fluid. Would require a google search and some calling around. Just did a quick google search and nothing that would help finding a retailer around here on page 1. So, where do you get that specific hydraulic fluid? Equipment rental yard? Hardware store? John Deere dealer?


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 18, 2013)

Have a look at the SplitFire splitters. If I was buying, it's likely what Id get.

I built my own so I could use only the components I liked. One thing.. The Subaru engine is very good. I have one on my splitter, but it is no Honda.


----------



## trailrated (Feb 18, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> What a PITA if you have to top off the tank after buying it. I have no idea where to even buy Shell Tellus 32 hydraulic fluid. Would require a google search and some calling around. Just did a quick google search and nothing that would help finding a retailer around here on page 1. So, where do you get that specific hydraulic fluid? Equipment rental yard? Hardware store? John Deere dealer?


 
Thats what the reviewer stated about Shell Tellus. It could only be shipped and sold in 55 gallon drum for $550. From only one place he could find. Ugh.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 18, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> Have a look at the SplitFire splitters. If I was buying, it's likely what Id get.​


 
Took a quick look, double-acting four-way wedge. Hmmm. With a log lift. Double hmmm.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 18, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> What a PITA if you have to top off the tank after buying it. I have no idea where to even buy Shell Tellus 32 hydraulic fluid. Would require a google search and some calling around. Just did a quick google search and nothing that would help finding a retailer around here on page 1. So, where do you get that specific hydraulic fluid? Equipment rental yard? Hardware store? John Deere dealer?​


 
Well I started with an empty tank so I was in the market for oil anyways. (mine holds a good deal more than 3 gallons too.  About 3x that. )



trailrated said:


> Thats what the reviewer stated about Shell Tellus. It could only be shipped and sold in 55 gallon drum for $550. From only one place he could find. Ugh.


 
Honestly, with the list of recommended oils in the manual that they provide, I'd just go buy some straight-up AW32 hydraulic oil and top it off.  There's nothing sacred about that Tellus oil.  Wouldn't mix ATF or motor oil in with it (long-term) but I'm not aware of any incompatible blends of AW32.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 18, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> What a PITA if you have to top off the tank after buying it. I have no idea where to even buy Shell Tellus 32 hydraulic fluid. Would require a google search and some calling around. Just did a quick google search and nothing that would help finding a retailer around here on page 1. So, where do you get that specific hydraulic fluid? Equipment rental yard? Hardware store? John Deere dealer?


I bought a gallon at Lowes of the I believe Pro Select AW32 oil for around $10.00.. It doesn't show up on their website..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Feb 18, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> What a PITA if you have to top off the tank after buying it. I have no idea where to even buy Shell Tellus 32 hydraulic fluid. Would require a google search and some calling around. Just did a quick google search and nothing that would help finding a retailer around here on page 1. So, where do you get that specific hydraulic fluid? Equipment rental yard? Hardware store? John Deere dealer?


http://www.lowes.com/pd_188583-30102-54012_0__?productId=1053693&Ntt=pro select&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=pro+select&facetInfo=

This is the correct oil they screwed up the description and specs on the website..

Ray


----------



## Boog (Feb 18, 2013)

Those Split-Fire models look pretty nice, never saw those before!

Does anyone have any experience with these _*37 ton Rugged-Split*_ brand models?

http://imslogsplitter.com/?gclid=CLnj6dnLkLUCFcc7Mgod-lcAQg


----------



## ScotO (Feb 18, 2013)

trailrated said:


> Thats what the reviewer stated about Shell Tellus. It could only be shipped and sold in 55 gallon drum for $550. From only one place he could find. Ugh.


drain the damm thing and put something different in it.......that's total BS that you cannot get that stuff locally 1 gallon or so at a time.  Total BS.


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 18, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Those Split-Fire models look pretty nice, never saw those before!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these _*37 ton Rugged-Split*_ brand models?
> 
> http://imslogsplitter.com/?gclid=CLnj6dnLkLUCFcc7Mgod-lcAQg


 
No experience, but looking at the price and the crate in the pic above, i'd say they're just one of the common China imports.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 18, 2013)

I got well over 125 cords on a troy built.


----------



## lukem (Feb 18, 2013)

The Huskee/Speeco 22 ton unit is hard to beat for the $.  The Briggs engine isn't the best, but it should last a long time and I figure it would be an easy swap to re-power it with a Honda GX if it ever comes down to it.

I haven't met a round that bested it...it will either split it or shear through it.  The cradle beam is nice for horizontal splitting, it is light enough to easily move around by hand, and the log extractor feature works pretty good for stubborn pieces.  I'm really happy with mine.


----------



## Machria (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm also looking for a 15 to 25 ton h/v splitter. The 22 ton Husky at tractor supply looks nice, but it will be $1,284 with shipping. And it does not include a table/log cradle at all. Also, it does not look to hvafe "high speed" tires/axel on it. Can it be towed at 40 or 50 mph?

How many of you guys with a splitter have a table/cradle, and how many do not? I really want a table/log cradle on it to catch the splits so I don't have to bend over to pick them up, and to hold the rest of round which might need additnal splitting. I've had my eye on the Powerhorse unit for $999 + 150 for shipping at Northertools. I like that it has everything included for $1k, but I'm a bit nervous about the plastic elbows on it....     If they would drop the shipping, I'd buy one today.  I need to stick with my $1k budget.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200395407_200395407

.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 19, 2013)

Machria said:


> I'm also looking for a 15 to 25 ton h/v splitter. The 22 ton Husky at tractor supply looks nice, but it will be $1,284 with shipping. And it does not include a table/log cradle at all. Also, it does not look to hvafe "high speed" tires/axel on it. Can it be towed at 40 or 50 mph?
> 
> How many of you guys with a splitter have a table/cradle, and how many do not? I really want a table/log cradle on it to catch the splits so I don't have to bend over to pick them up, and to hold the rest of round which might need additnal splitting. I've had my eye on the Powerhorse unit for $999 + 150 for shipping at Northertools. I like that it has everything included for $1k, but I'm a bit nervous about the plastic elbows on it.... If they would drop the shipping, I'd buy one today. I need to stick with my $1k budget.
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200395407_200395407
> ...


Have you looked here:

http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/

Ray


----------



## Machria (Feb 19, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Have you looked here:
> 
> http://www.logsplittersdirect.com/
> 
> Ray



Yea, same stuff and higher prices there.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 20, 2013)

Machria said:


> Can it be towed at 40 or 50 mph?​


 
None of these small splitters wil be 40-50 MPH towable.  I'll do 40 with mine on roads that I know and trust but that's it.  Even doing 25-30 mph the poor thing bounces pretty hard behind the truck.  If you will be towing frequently and need to keep up with traffic, then a small trailer to tow the splitter, haul wood, and even cart that beast of a garden tractor you have would be a worthwhile purchase.

Look for a $100 off coupon for TSC (you can get on their mailing list on their website).  I think they can be used online as well.  The spit them out 4-5 times a year.


----------



## Machria (Feb 20, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> None of these small splitters wil be 40-50 MPH towable.  I'll do 40 with mine on roads that I know and trust but that's it.  Even doing 25-30 mph the poor thing bounces pretty hard behind the truck.  If you will be towing frequently and need to keep up with traffic, then a small trailer to tow the splitter, haul wood, and even cart that beast of a garden tractor you have would be a worthwhile purchase.
> 
> Look for a $100 off coupon for TSC (you can get on their mailing list on their website).  I think they can be used online as well.  The spit them out 4-5 times a year.



TSC?    

I'm with ya on the towing, I just want ability to go down side roads...  30 or 40 tops.  They call that "high speed towing" for these things in marketing materials.  The others say max speed of 5mph, I want to stay away from those.


----------



## Machria (Feb 20, 2013)

Got it, tractor supply co.  Thanks...


----------



## Machria (Feb 20, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Took a quick look, double-acting four-way wedge. Hmmm. With a log lift. Double hmmm.




Yea, those are REALLY nice, but the price tags aren't so nice!   

.


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 20, 2013)

trailrated said:


> I'm thinking about a new splitter, even mama gave me the go ahead. I don't want to break the bank on it but would like best quality for the buck.
> 
> Brave by (iron and oak)
> Iron and Oak
> ...


----------



## charly (Feb 20, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> Have a look at the SplitFire splitters. If I was buying, it's likely what Id get.
> 
> I built my own so I could use only the components I liked. One thing.. The Subaru engine is very good. I have one on my splitter, but it is no Honda.


I had a 30 inch split fire about 5 years ago,,, bought for splitting long wood for gasification boiler.. Quality built machine and worked great... When I moved I went back to a regular wood stove just needing 16's so I sold the splitter to buy a Supersplit which I had owned one previously for over 25 years... Both great machines...anything big I noodle in half to lift... I'll take the speed of the Supersplit,,, it's always waiting on you...Plus I like no hydraulics and it sips fuel.. you can also wheel it around by hand too, even with the production table on it... You can go electric as well..


----------



## trailrated (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anyone know when TSC splitters usually go on sale? Fall, spring, etc?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2013)

trailrated said:


> Does anyone know when TSC splitters usually go on sale? Fall, spring, etc?


 
Occasionally they will drop the price $100, as I have seen them on sale for $999 instead of the usual $1099.  They also put out a 10% off coupon every once in awhile.  But no particular time of the year.  My local TSC has a hard time keeping the 22 ton machine in-stock.


----------



## trailrated (Feb 25, 2013)

The Huskee or one of the iron & oak is probably be my choice


----------



## arngnick (Feb 25, 2013)

I got a great deal on my 27 ton Chraftsman (same exact thing as the lowes TroyBuilt). A guy barely split a cord of wood with it when he was forced to stop burning wood because of a back injury. I purchased it with a flat tire for $625. The muffler was not even discolored. If you are not in a hurry keep your eyes out for something used.

Unless you have some huge wood to split I do not see the need for anything larger that the 27 ton. I have been really impressed with mine I have not had anything stop it yet. There are some top of the line splitters out there with top of the line prices but unless you are doing comercial firewood processing it is overkill.  IMO if you are going to spend a fortune on a splitter you mind as well call the oil man.  

Good Luck


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 25, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Took a quick look, double-acting four-way wedge. Hmmm. With a log lift. Double hmmm.


WTF?! I want one?! Does not say what it is....anyone know?


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 25, 2013)

charly said:


> I'll take the speed of the Supersplit,,, it's always waiting on you.


Scary fast...watch your hands or you will lose em...wow


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> WTF?! I want one?! Does not say what it is....anyone know?


SplitFire

http://www.split-fire.com/


----------



## Machria (Feb 25, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> WTF?! I want one?! Does not say what it is....anyone know?


 
There's a guy on Youtube that made a 4-way wedge, and a log cradle lift for the Northstar (NorthernTools) Dual 20 ton splitter. That thing is SLICK! I emailed him to see if he would make me one, and he said he doens't have the time. But I just asked him for dimmensions of it, I might make one myself.... doesn't look that difficult. A Valve, a H. cylinder, a cradle (I'll have a local wld shop make that part), and a few hoses! If I get the dimmensions for it back from him, I'll order the Northstar and make this lift for it.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2013)

Machria said:


> There's a guy on Youtube that made a 4-way wedge, and a log cradle lift for the Northstar (NorthernTools) Dual 20 ton splitter. That thing is SLICK! I emailed him to see if he would make me one, and he said he doens't have the time. But I just asked him for dimmensions of it, I might make one myself.... doesn't look that difficult. A Valve, a H. cylinder, a cradle (I'll have a local wld shop make that part), and a few hoses! If I get the dimmensions for it back from him, I'll order the Northstar and make this lift for it.




Those are some cute rounds.  Let's see what it does with wood that a FIskars or a Maul _won't_ split in 1 swing. 

Also 4" cylinder @ 3000 psi = 19 tons of force on the extend stroke.  The return stroke will only be 14 tons (assuming a standard 2" rod diameter) and that's only IF the system relief valve is actually set to 3000 psi, which I highly doubt. 

My vote, skip the lift and go with the horz/vert version. Or keep looking.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200395407_200395407

FWIW, I'd take the TSC Huskee 22-ton anyday over the Powerhorse but unfortunately you don't have a TSC in Lawn-Guy-Land.


----------



## Machria (Feb 25, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Those are some cute rounds. Let's see what it does with wood that a FIskars or a Maul _won't_ split in 1 swing.
> 
> Also 4" cylinder @ 3000 psi = 19 tons of force on the extend stroke. The return stroke will only be 14 tons (assuming a standard 2" rod diameter) and that's only IF the system relief valve is actually set to 3000 psi, which I highly doubt.
> 
> ...


 
My thoughts are, I don't give a hoot about the Dual direction, or so much about the speed of the unit, so the Dual action I'm not interested in. BUT, what I do like and am drawn to on the Daul unit as opposed to the H/V unit, is the fact the wheels/axel is not in the way of standing on the side of it to work and load logs.... All the H/V units seem to have the wheels and axel right smack in the middle of the work area of the splitter. I understand why, so it is balanced when you rotate it for Vert opperation, but it seems like that would be a PITA. Anyone notice the PITA of the wheels in the way on there H/V unit?

So my thoughts are if I can get the Daul unit, and make the log lift for it, I'd be able to handle the large rounds I have and can't lift by hand, and also get the wheels out the way.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 25, 2013)

Machria said:


> My thoughts are, I don't give a hoot about the Dual direction, or so much about the speed of the unit, so the Dual action I'm not interested in. BUT, what I do like and am drawn to on the Daul unit as opposed to the H/V unit, is the fact the wheels/axel is not in the way of standing on the side of it to work and load logs.... All the H/V units seem to have the wheels and axel right smack in the middle of the work area of the splitter. I understand why, so it is balanced when you rotate it for Vert opperation, but it seems like that would be a PITA. Anyone notice the PITA of the wheels in the way on there H/V unit?
> 
> So my thoughts are if I can get the Daul unit, and make the log lift for it, I'd be able to handle the large rounds I have and can't lift by hand, and also get the wheels out the way.


 
Yep, I am going to build something like the Timberwolf TW6 with a log lift and 4 and/or 6 way adjustable wedge. Going to take some time to get it done, but it is on the list of projects. Hoping it will be a 2014 project. Splitting 36"+ rounds with a vertical splitter has just been a PITA for me and doing it solo would really be painful. Just cannot justify $6k+ for that splitter.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2013)

Machria said:


> Anyone notice the PITA of the wheels in the way on there H/V unit?


 
Never had a problem with the wheels being in the way on mine or any other H/V I've used.  If I'm working with it in horizontal mode, the lever is slightly to my right, and that's ok since I'm right handed.


----------



## charly (Feb 25, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Scary fast...watch your hands or you will lose em...wow


Not really that fast,,, just use some common sense.. Keep your hands to the side and it's a one man operation... I will say one thing,,, it makes you feel great when you see how fast your splits are adding up. I only run it half throttle unless you have some big rounds.. sips fuel..


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 25, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> WTF?! I want one?! Does not say what it is....anyone know?


 
Splitfire as MM said. That one has a fair bit of option$ too. Splitfires (that arent 3pt. mount ) are not cheap, they use professional quality parts and are made in Canada, so comparing them to a <$1000 splitter made in china, isn't a fair comparison. They are a commercial grade machine. All the local rentals run them and that speaks to their toughness. Bear that in mind when pricing one out.

Before I built mine, we used to rent a Splitfire. Solid machine.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 25, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> made a 4-way wedge, and a log cradle lift for the Northstar (NorthernTools) Dual 20 ton splitter


They sell the 4 way wedge in their catalog


----------



## Machria (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, but it does not fit or work on the unit that guy made it for.  Anyway, I'm not interested in a 4 way, I'm more interested in the lift.

But I really want to keep this purchase under a grand, I just can't justify more $ than that, I'm not splitting that much wood.  I'm just going to have to wait for some kind of sale on the Powerhorse 20 ton H/v unit.   It better happen soon, cause I got a bunch of wood to split, and if something better comes along used....   I'll take it, and Northern will loose the sale.  I hope they are reading this!


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 25, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> Have a look at the SplitFire splitters. If I was buying, it's likely what Id get.
> 
> I built my own so I could use only the components I liked. One thing.. The Subaru engine is very good. I have one on my splitter, but it is no Honda.


 
I am no fan of honda small engines....


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 25, 2013)

Machria said:


> Yeah, but it does not fit or work on the unit that guy made it for. Anyway, I'm not interested in a 4 way, I'm more interested in the lift.
> 
> But I really want to keep this purchase under a grand, I just can't justify more $ than that, I'm not splitting that much wood. I'm just going to have to wait for some kind of sale on the Powerhorse 20 ton H/v unit. It better happen soon, cause I got a bunch of wood to split, and if something better comes along used.... I'll take it, and Northern will loose the sale. I hope they are reading this!


Food for thought...any buddies near by that would be willing to go in on a partnership? We did that here...a $1200 machine split 4 ways, since we each used it for probably only 10-15 hours per year each it works out well....just trying to think outside the box for ya


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 25, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> I am no fan of honda small engines....


 

Nothing better than a Honda small engine in my experience.


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 25, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> Nothing better than a Honda small engine in my experience.


 
in my experience it's been over $5,000 of honda power equipment, that was immaculately maintained by a honda dealer... an EX5000 generator, an EU1000 generator, and a honda diaphragm pump.... (my employer had a stiffy for honda equipment and paid for the maintenance) in each and every case, the engine failed in various ways.... The 5,000 watt EX5000 generator was replaced with a 10,000 watt Miller Bobcat... with a Kohler... for about a grand less....the EU1000 was replaced with TWO porter cable 5k genny's with B&S intek engines.... for $100 less money.... and those B&S engines have FAR more hours on them than the EU1000 did before it converted itself into a mosquito fogger.... The mud pump.... that got a B&S that I got at TSC....

Bottom line.... my employer is far less keen on honda powered equipment now...


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 25, 2013)

In fact... I have had better luck with "chinese Hondas" that actual honda small engines...  including a gas air compressor that will start no matter what.... on the first pull...


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 26, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> Nothing better than a Honda small engine in my experience.


 


Bret Chase said:


> in my experience it's been over $5,000 of honda power equipment, that was immaculately maintained by a honda dealer... an EX5000 generator, an EU1000 generator, and a honda diaphragm pump.... (my employer had a stiffy for honda equipment and paid for the maintenance) in each and every case, the engine failed in various ways.... The 5,000 watt EX5000 generator was replaced with a 10,000 watt Miller Bobcat... with a Kohler... for about a grand less....the EU1000 was replaced with TWO porter cable 5k genny's with B&S intek engines.... for $100 less money.... and those B&S engines have FAR more hours on them than the EU1000 did before it converted itself into a mosquito fogger.... The mud pump.... that got a B&S that I got at TSC....
> 
> Bottom line.... my employer is far less keen on honda powered equipment now...


 
While Honda makes some nice equipment, they absolutely command a hefty premium for it.  It certainly has a bigger following amongst homeowners rather than the commercial crowd.  They still don't offer nearly as complete a line-up as Kohler or Kawasaki for the commercial twin-cylinder engine applications and Robin-Subaru is giving them one hell of a run for their money with the single cylinder engines in what used to be territory they flat-out dominated. 

The Honda GX is still a great engine and deserves it's reputation, but the writing is on the wall unless they come up with something extraordinary to redistinguish that line.  I don't think they will go away anytime soon but the reality is there are a few new kids in town and they mean business.

I now own 2 Robin-Subaru EX27's, one on my splitter, the other on my pressure washer.  I still don't see _any_ reason to spend an extra $3-400 for a Honda on either one of those machines.

BTW: My pressure washer is used almost daily from April 1 thru October.


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 26, 2013)

I have found Kohlers to be far more reliable long term.....  the CH23 in my welder has over 3000 hours on it... the K181 powering my splitter is over 30 years old.. (it's Kohler carb does suck... I wish I had it's walbro replacement)


----------



## charly (Feb 26, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> While Honda makes some nice equipment, they absolutely command a hefty premium for it. It certainly has a bigger following amongst homeowners rather than the commercial crowd. They still don't offer nearly as complete a line-up as Kohler or Kawasaki for the commercial twin-cylinder engine applications and Robin-Subaru is giving them one hell of a run for their money with the single cylinder engines in what used to be territory they flat-out dominated.
> 
> The Honda GX is still a great engine and deserves it's reputation, but the writing is on the wall unless they come up with something extraordinary to redistinguish that line. I don't think they will go away anytime soon but the reality is there are a few new kids in town and they mean business.
> 
> ...


My Supersplit log splitter came with a Subaru motor as well and starts and runs great, quiet too.. Running amsoil in it from day one..


----------



## tekguy (Feb 26, 2013)

I have the small TSC Huskee 22 ton model, dollar for dollar it has to be the best buy for a splitter hands down, paid $899+ tax at end of season for it... at that price cant be beat, splits everything iI throw at it without issue (all hardwood)


----------



## Machria (Feb 26, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Food for thought...any buddies near by that would be willing to go in on a partnership? We did that here...a $1200 machine split 4 ways, since we each used it for probably only 10-15 hours per year each it works out well....just trying to think outside the box for ya


 
I'm with ya! Been trying to convince 2 or 3 different people to split one with me, so far un-successfully.  Just one partner would ease the pain tremendously, 50/50 on a $1000-1500 unit gets me way into my range of a happy camper. the whole 10-15 hours per year of usage is what is killing me on this. 99.8% of the year, it's sitting in the garage getting old and dusty.

Somebody should make a set of outdoor machines (snowblower, tractor, splitter, mower, powerwasher...) all with one motor you just drop on. I know they now make that for small equipment (weedwacker, chainsaw, edger, ...), I saw it in lowes or HD once, can't remember the brand. But we need one for larger machines.....



Oh, and PS, I am also not so "high" on the mighty "Honda" motors everyone screams about either.  I would take a Yamaha 10 times over a Honda.  And, I have a Kipor generator (Chineese brand) that blows them ALL away.  That thing is stronger, queiter, lighter, more compact than anything I have ever seen,  It starts by just looking at it, and it uses less fuel than any motor I have ever seen.  That thing is nothing short of absolutely amazing.

On the other hand, I have a Diesel Kohler generator on my boat, that will be running long after all of us are 6' in the ground.  And the 14hp Kohler (K321) on my tractor is a 1971 and runs great.  It is 43 year old, and I bet it is running longer whatever motor I end up with on my bran new splitter!   That is the said thing about todays JUNK!


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 26, 2013)

Machria said:


> (weedwacker, chainsaw, edger, ...), I saw it in lowes or HD once, can't remember the brand. But we need one for larger machines.....


Off the subject...but please everyone stay away from this piece of crap...went through 2 machines before I gave up and bought dedicated equipment...But I do get your point Marchia and it would be nice


----------



## MofoG23 (Feb 26, 2013)

My $0.02, go for a Subaru Robin engine if its an option...I have one on my splitter and generator - both have performed extremely well.  Quiet, smooth, reliable and sip very little fuel...


----------



## charly (Feb 26, 2013)

MofoG23 said:


> My $0.02, go for a Subaru Robin engine if its an option...I have one on my splitter and generator - both have performed extremely well. Quiet, smooth, reliable and sip very little fuel...


I agree!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 26, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Off the subject...but please everyone stay away from this piece of crap...went through 2 machines before I gave up and bought dedicated equipment...But I do get your point Marchia and it would be nice


I wouldn't go calling Stihl's KM series crap, they've proven themselves time and time again over the last 10 years or so now.   The Ryobi/Poulan stuff? Yup - Junk.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 26, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> he Ryobi/Poulan stuff? Yup - Junk.


That's it! That was the one I had....wow...what crap it was! Did not mean to lump Stihl in with it


----------



## trailrated (Mar 16, 2013)

Just an update on what I decided to do. The splitter I've been using is a homemade unit basically given to me to use. I've been using it for the past 4 years. Its over 20 years old, and the 11 HP Tecumseh motor was shot. I recently replaced the motor with a 16 HP Tecumseh, its has some age on it but it runs great. I installed a new starter, a new love joy to connect to the hydraulic pump and all that is left is building a battery box.

300 bucks vs. 1500 bucks was the better option right now. The splitter has a 22 gpm pump and has a 9.5 second cycle time. Hydraulic lift table as well.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 16, 2013)

trailrated said:


> Just an update on what I decided to do. The splitter I've been using is a homemade unit basically given to me to use. I've been using it for the past 4 years. Its over 20 years old, and the 11 HP Tecumseh motor was shot. I recently replaced the motor with a 16 HP Tecumseh, its has some age on it but it runs great. I installed a new starter, a new love joy to connect to the hydraulic pump and all that is left is building a battery box.
> 
> 300 bucks vs. 1500 bucks was the better option right now. The splitter has a 22 gpm pump and has a 9.5 second cycle time. Hydraulic lift table as well.


Any chance we could get some pics?  

Where did that 16HP Tecumseh come from? The higher HP ones are not very common at all.

Sounds like a bad-ass machine now....


----------



## trailrated (Mar 17, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Any chance we could get some pics?
> 
> Where did that 16HP Tecumseh come from? The higher HP ones are not very common at all.
> 
> Sounds like a bad-ass machine now....


 
Sure, give me a day or two and I'll get a pic up.

The 16HP Tecumseh came off a good friend of mine splitter. He's been using it on his splitter for a long time. Runs great, but the starter was giving him fits so he replaced the motor with one from a generator. Now I'm trying the Tecumseh. I ordered the right starter for it and so far the test runs have been starting excellent. I think the 16 Tecumseh is @30 years old.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 17, 2013)

Some of them are way bad for that. I used a Troy Built one this past summer and my shins are STILL tore up from hitting the fenders on that thing! If I was like 4ft tall and 100lbs I guess I could have just stood on the fender?

I have a Swisher 28 ton and the tire is mostly out of the way.... another 4-6" would be better but it is what it is. Was part of the reason I picked it.



Machria said:


> Anyone notice the PITA of the wheels in the way on there H/V unit?


----------



## trailrated (Mar 19, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Any chance we could get some pics?


 
Here is a couple pics of the old work horse.


----------



## mellow (Mar 20, 2013)

I would have done the same thing if I was in your position.  No need to get a new one when you have one that needs fixing up.  I like that exhaust extension.


----------



## Bret Chase (Mar 20, 2013)

those pancake mufflers are fricking LOUD


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 20, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> those pancake mufflers are fricking LOUD


I don't know of very many Tecumseh's that are particularly quiet.  And yeah, the std. mufflers don't help much.


----------



## trailrated (Mar 20, 2013)

Even though the Tecumseh I just installed is old, its runs strong. No blow by, no oil leaks,nothing. Hopefully it will stay that way a long time. It had just come off another splitter that has split hundreds of cords of wood, but the owner was tired of the starter messing up. He found himself replacing the starter yearly, so he said the hell with this and changed out his motor.  The new starter I just put on appears to be the right one while the others bolted up slightly different causing alignment issues.

Depending on my reflexes with the stop watch, I'm getting 9.3 and 9.5 second cycle times. Thats faster than the TSC and Lowes' brands LOL.


----------



## Machria (Apr 1, 2013)

I had one of those pancake mufflers on my tractor, and it was beyond belief loud.  So I picked up one of the Gravely mufflers via advice on here in a "Garden tractor thread", and it is a million times queiter, worth every penny.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLAMP-ON-MU...ultDomain_0&hash=item3f1e3f5c3c#ht_631wt_1393


----------

